
Show HN: Proficonf – Web-based video conferencing, and collaboration platform. - ConstantineSh
https://proficonf.com/
======
ConstantineSh
We're still in beta, but here are the features that will be in the "launch"
version.

\- Up to 500 (100 default) participants

\- File sharing (basically built-in file viewer), you can share files without
putting them to chat, they'll automatically appear in participant's storage

\- Works on every browser (mobile version works only on Android)

\- FB Live/YouTube streaming

\- You can play YouTube videos and MP3 files right in the conf

\- Whiteboard

\- Conference roles (moderator, host etc.)

\- Ability to mute/block participants

\- 1080p recording

\- Up to 100 GB of cloud storage

\- Permanent rooms (that don't delete all shared files/chat once you end the
meeting and you can re-enter the same room again)

------
general_failure
Do you have any information on pricing?

~~~
ConstantineSh
We don't have pricing yet since we're still in beta. But in general, it'll be
around 20-200$/month based on features (number of participants, storage space
etc.).

